# Jade my GREAT dane update



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Aw, that's fantastic. Continued hugs and prayers for you and Jade!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

That is wonderful news. Here's to a speedy recovery. Sounds like she is well on her way.


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Im so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!! and JADEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thank goodness....I was so worried........


xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you for posting the update...prayers will continue for a speedy recovery


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

This is just the most WONDERFUL news!!  :smooch: What a fighter this sweet, beautiful girl turned out to be! I am just so THRILLED for all of you!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Great news! She is a real fighter! And Yum! roast chicken.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We are so happy Jade is home and recuperating nicely, we wish you and her the best 
Jerry and Harley


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So Happy for you and her!.
I'm so glad she made it through the operation and is home!.
Even though she is home,don't let her exercise too much,just go easy with her,even if she doesn't want to!.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm at work just crying now. But that's okay, I've been doing that a lot lately, I suppose everyone by now just thinks it's normal for me :

You did good, Tracey. I'm so happy she's home


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So happy the good news is continuing.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

I am so glad she's feeling better and back home with you. Great news.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Golden&haverwart no worries on the exercise score but thank you for the advice she just goes out and has a shrub rub drinks out of the pond and wanders in she doesnt do fast hasnt for a few years now.
Jo Ellen thanks but dry your tears or you will set me off.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

that warms my heart. I'm so happy she's home!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that's brilliant news !!! and Tom would go nuts for that chicken and rice.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That wonderful news is all the thanks I think any of us need. Hugs to you both.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a relief and such good news!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

glad to here she is doing so well
keep up the good work old girl


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Great news Tracey, so glad she's home... she must be doing well or they wouldn't have let her out.

Just one question... if you've got the Tesco cooked chicken, is it beans on toast for you and Gary? And is Honey getting some too? I bet Honey thought all her Christmases had come at once seeing her 'girl' walk back through the door!!!

Jade is a bit like the big sister for little Honey (I was going to say sweet Honey, but it's Jade who's really the sweet one... lol!!) Mind you, Honey is gurt lush too!!! (Bristol joke... lol!)


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Yahoo! What great news, I'm so happy for you and Jade.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am very happy for you! Jade is a beautiful old gal, and her recovery from this ordeal is a testament to your care. A 10 year old Great Dane is rare enough, and from the photos, she truly looks to be in excellent condition and _very _well loved. So glad she's home...


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Tany Oh yes Honey had some chicken trouble is Jade needs 4 meals a day and Honey has 2 but we are just putting a little chicken in Honeys bowl when Jade has her food.
Beans on toast I should be so lucky Garry wanted burgers in buns now they might be Tesco finest but I am not a burger kind of girl managed one but that is more than I have eaten over last few days. And Mc donalds is my worst nightmare:vomit:


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am so pleased!! Yey for Jade, what a beautiful old girl!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

YEAY for everyone. That is some of the best news I have gotten today. I hope she keeps improving alittle more each day.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, I am so happy for both of you! What a gift.. cherish every minute with the sweetheart. I love good news !


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so glad Jade is doing better, prayers continue for a speedy recovery.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So happy for you, Jade and Honey - take care of those sweet ones as well as yourself!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jade has been signed sp? from vet they came around today,and were gob smacked (dont know how to transfer that but into American)they said that they hadnt seen a recovery like it, in any breed of her age we still need to keep an eye on her but whatever happens in the future will be will be I just didnt want to lose her to that, its only thanks to Jo Ellen that I saw the sighns after reading her storey (god bless you) wishing you all a happy thanksgiving from the UK


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, what is gob smacked?? Like lots of slobber? 

Hey Tracey, don't underestimate yourself here. You were paying attention and taking good care of Jade so that you noticed right away something was wrong. Quick reaction with bloat is so critical. You did exactly what Jade needed you to do when she needed you to do it ... because you're a good mom. Big kudos to you ... and I just love that Jade. I wish I could meet her :heartbeat 

I will say an extra Thanksgiving prayer for Jade on Thursday


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

This is the best news I've had in a while. It's so good to hear she's at home and recovering well.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen without you Jade would be DEAD I can never repay to you what you have done,for my pup (Jade has allways been the pup)she might have weeks or months or years but I didnt want to lose her to this whatever happens in the future you will b
e the first to know I know this is a GR forum so your support meens so much more 





]


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Super news !!!! Jo Ellen, what a wonderful testament to you and Daisy. We all should be so thankful that you shared your trauma so we all could be made more aware. Big hugs and ear rubs to Jade AND Daisy!!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so glad that she is recovering so well. 
Did you get Jade from a breeder?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh now, y'all have me in tears, such happy tears -- the best kind of tears!

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## IloveGQ (Nov 15, 2008)

Go Joooooo, go Joooooo - it's yo birthday, its yo birthday!!!! Woo hoo, Jo Ellen ROCKS!!!


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I want to thank you T&T for the pic you sent to my page I couldnt stop laughing my parents and both sets of in laws thought it was a photo of Jade that we had taken a few years ago my mum wants us to pup it on her digital photo frame.
We are not sure what is going on with Jade at the moment Honey was pushing a bone with stuff inside at her and she took it out of her mouth and walked off Honey sat in shock when Honey got a Nyalabone she also walked over and took that Honey just sat looking then when Jade had finished (about 2 mins ) Honey crawled over and took them back, Honey mybe the princess but long live the queen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL, it's gotta be rough having a giant for a big sister :

Now I'm going to go see if I can find T&T's picture....


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

You guys have been great, I still can not beleive she is still here, we do not believe what we are seeing at the moment, was very excited when inlaws came round, 10 years old on 22 Dec and she tried to jump up on FILs shoulders, didnt make it but we were thinking what the hell is going on! I know realisticaly we have not got too much time with her and sometimes when she does the bone thing with Honey and the jumping up it seems like her swan song and I panic, but I have come to the conclusion when her time comes she will let us know or will pass in the night. But whatever the outcome, I will allways be greatfull for the support you have given me.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm glad your puppy made it and is feeling better! I wish her a speedy recovery.


----------

